# a question for all u web designers out there.



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

i'm using dreamweaver8 to make my new site but i have a question. i have a picture i want to cut into parts so i can link each part to a different page. do i just use the slice tool in photoshop to cut it up then save it and insert it into dreamweaver?????

thanks in advance


----------



## ThatJoshGuy (Dec 11, 2006)

either that or just use the HotSpot tool in dreamweaver. It allows you to draw shapes on one image file so that when a user clicks in that space, they are taken to a link you specifiy... click on another part of the pic, they go to another page... nifty.


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks mate


----------



## ThatJoshGuy (Dec 11, 2006)

No problem, glad to see someone else out there doing a good job with cafepress... but wait, is your main store a printmojo store?


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah the main store is a printmojo one.


----------

